# [Freehand] Hintergrund ausschneiden



## Schurl (4. Februar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab eine einfache und doch so schwierige Frage.

Ich hab in Freehand ein Quadrat im Hintergrund. Darauf ein Logo.
Das Logo soll nun bei dem Hintergrund ausgeschnitten werden, dass das nun transparent ist.
Aber irgendwie bekomme ich das nicht hin.

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Schurl (4. Februar 2004)

Danke, bin nur blind  
Mann muss es ja nur stanzen!
Danke aber


----------

